# modprobe give many errors (last message repeated 102 times)

## kronon

modprobe us doing funny 

This are my basic errors but I have scsi compiled in so this is okey I guess 

Aug 16 12:51:30 blackbox2 modprobe: FATAL: Module st not found. 

 Aug 16 12:51:30 blackbox2 modprobe: FATAL: Module ide_probe_mod not found. 

 Aug 16 12:51:30 blackbox2 modprobe: FATAL: Module ide_tape not found. 

But then I get this

Aug 16 13:12:34 blackbox2 modprobe: FATAL: Module /dev/mixer1 not found. 

Aug 16 13:12:34 blackbox2 modprobe: FATAL: Module /dev/mixer1 not found. 

Aug 16 13:12:34 blackbox2 modprobe: FATAL: Module /dev/sound/mixer1 not found. 

Aug 16 13:12:34 blackbox2 modprobe: FATAL: Module /dev/sound/mixer1 not found. 

 Aug 16 13:32:41 blackbox2 modprobe: FATAL: Module /dev/input/event0 not found. 

Aug 16 13:32:41 blackbox2 modprobe: FATAL: Module /dev/scd0 not found. 

Aug 16 13:10:00 blackbox2 modprobe: FATAL: Module /dev/apm_bios not found. 

Aug 16 13:10:00 blackbox2 modprobe: FATAL: Module /dev/cpu not found. 

Aug 16 13:12:29 blackbox2 modprobe: FATAL: Module /dev/hdc not found. 

And I get this

Aug 16 12:52:01 blackbox2 last message repeated 51 times 

 Aug 16 12:53:02 blackbox2 last message repeated 101 times 

 Aug 16 12:54:03 blackbox2 last message repeated 102 times 

becaus most error messsages get bloated over my system.

I got scsi working (cdr andusb mem stick)

I don't use apm

I got (working) sound (even alsa)

I have a cpu  :Wink: 

Does any one know how to stop this error nonsence

----------

## smiler.se

I have the same problem on my system (2.6 kernel). I get those 3 first lines without scsi support in kernel. 

I also get tons of errors regarding modules (sound it seems) when I shutdown even due I dont have any modules compiled at all.

Running update-modules manually does not spit out these errors.

----------

## AlterEgo

kronon,

I think you see modprobes that do not actually occur. Probably, everything works nicely too, right?

"fix": 

edit /etc/devfsd.conf and comment: # lookup * modload

Smiler.se,

On 2.6, I have the same 3 error messages (also without using scsi), but there I cannot get rid of them.

----------

## JohanH

I have the same issue as kronon and smiler.se (I run the latest mm-sources). When applying AlterEgo's fix, the 3 st and ide* error messages disappear, but I still get the plethora of /dev*-related errors when shutting down or rebooting. Interestingly, those errors seem to refer to sound cards 2 thru 7, even though I specified snd cards_limit=1 in /etc/modules.d/alsa (and modules-update gave no errors). However, everything seems to work as it should, so I guess it's survivable, although I would of course appreciate if someone could post an explanation or fix (if there is one).

----------

## kronon

I hope it will help. And if it won't well at least I have tried.

----------

## TecHunter

 *AlterEgo wrote:*   

> kronon,
> 
> I think you see modprobes that do not actually occur. Probably, everything works nicely too, right?
> 
> "fix": 
> ...

 i have 3 error messages too...  :Sad: 

----------

## agrippa_cash

I have several messages like the one  above and the sound-like failures on shutdown.  But I have no problems running anything.

VIA KT266 chipset

AMD1700XP

VIA-8233 Sound

I have SCSI in the kernel.

Might it have something to do with devfs being depreciated?

(A VERY wild guess)

----------

